# 1.9TDI Engine Swap



## bagpiper101 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey, I have an 04 Jetta GLI 1.8T. I like the performance, but with the amount of traveling I do, I need economy, which is why I've decided I want to convert to TDI. Any idea how hard it will be, and what parts I will need to undergo her transformation?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1.9TDI Engine Swap (bagpiper101)*

its a big job to say the very least...

it would be a lot more adventagous to sell yours and buy a diesel

b/c you will sink all this money into a car and it wont be any more unique then any other diesel on the market... and then you will get killed b/c everyone will low ball you for your 1.8T set up


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 1.9TDI Engine Swap (35i 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *35i 2000* »_its a big job to say the very least...

it would be a lot more adventagous to sell yours and buy a diesel

b/c you will sink all this money into a car and it wont be any more unique then any other diesel on the market... and then you will get killed b/c everyone will low ball you for your 1.8T set up

I agree BUT have you seen the prices TDI's have been bringing lately








I mean if his car is paid for,he plans on keeping it for a while and doesnt expect any or care about the resale value.It may be worth it to him to do if done by him and not a shop








Really you would need a donor car to make your life easy


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1.9TDI Engine Swap (not SoQuick)*

even one thats been hit by the train in the back will still bring in 2k around here (toronto) b/c TDI's are soo popular... MK II TDI swaps, MK I's even, Eurovan TDI swaps...

i know i have pics of a local shop that swapped out the VR6 motor out of a eurovan for a customer and then found a TDI motor that they swapped in the eurovan and use it a company car
i'll look for the pics and post them


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: 1.9TDI Engine Swap (bagpiper101)*

I know price has already been mentioned, but to give you an idea....
I got my 96K km ABA/wiring harness et al for $600 Cnd. Just a 1.6 or 1.9 TD was more than a $1000 easily. And that was just the engine. And with high km's. A TDI ?? More for sure. Then you'd need to get all the bits and adapt the wiring etc. 
Speaking of which.....
From what I've read, a TDI has more electronics than one might think. There is a work around to part of this. This guy: http://westyventures.com/parts.html modifys new Bosch mechanical injector pumps that "bolt on" to a TDI. http://westyventures.com/image...3.jpg Pretty slick I think and this guy knows his s**t but the pump alone is $1200. But I digress.....
Neil.
g 
_Modified by Vanagon Nut at 12:08 PM 2-2-2009_


_Modified by Vanagon Nut at 12:10 PM 2-2-2009_


----------

